# um tótó



## CarlitosMS

Olá a todos

Gostava de saber o quê quer dizer esta frase:

Andei com o Zé Beto na escola e ele era um tótó.

Um abraço

Carlos


----------



## Vanda

Totó, geralmente é um cachorrinho. 
1. Pop. Infantil-  Qualquer cão pequeno


----------



## englishmania

Não usam a expressão no Brasil, Vanda?
_
Infrm. _Que ou quem demonstra falta de habilidade, sensatez ou desembaraço.               =               nabo, palerma, parvo


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Como a Vanda disse, para nós "totó" é um cachorrinho. Como é possível usar palavras ou expressões regulares com um sentido que não o habitual, pode ser que seja esse o caso aqui. Mas com este pouco contexto não dá para saber se a palavra está sendo usada de forma carinhosa ou despectiva.


----------



## Carfer

Um '_totó_' é um menino _'copinho de leite',_ com pouca personalidade e iniciativa, muito acertadinho, respeitador e conformado, quase sempre medroso e tímido, do género de quem todos os outros miúdos fazem pouco (_se burlan_).

P.S. A englishmania que me desculpe, só agora vi o post dela. Sim, é um _'nabo_'. Em todo o caso, estas são outras facetas dos totós.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, que legal! Se fosse por aqui todos nós entenderíamos que o menino parecia um cachorrinho andando atrás do outro.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Ah, que legal! Se fosse por aqui todos nós entenderíamos que o menino parecia um cachorrinho andando atrás do outro.


 
Vanda, como é que vocês traduziram os livros da famosa coleção "For dummies"? Há vários títulos: "Internet for dummies", "Cooking for dummies", etc... tudo o que se possa imaginar para _dummies_, ou seja, para pessoas que não entendem nada dos assuntos e querem tudo explicado da forma mais simples e acessível, sem complicações. Em Portugal _dummies_ foi traduzido para _totós._
Vejam aqui:_http://eu.wiley.com/WileyCDA/Brand/id-9.html_


----------



## GamblingCamel

Porque este jogo se chama "totó"?


----------



## Vanda

Também chamado pebolim= totó. Só Deus sabe o porquê do totó!

Para leigos, Alent! Mais.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Também chamado pebolim= totó. Só Deus sabe o porquê do totó!
> 
> Para leigos, Alent!Mais.


 
Obrigado, Vanda. 
Eu gostei da tradução em Portugal porque o nosso _totós_ capta muito do sentido irónico e até cómico do original _dummies._ É quase como dizer _"para tolinhos/bobinhos",_ mas sem ofender. _Leigos_ poderia ser usado aqui, mas não teria a carga de _totós_, é um termo mais neutro.


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> Também chamado pebolim= totó. Só Deus sabe o porquê do totó!


Aqui a isso chama-se matraquilhos, "matrecos".

[URL="http://www.passione.com.pt/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/a35818ddfc0c33b244a09f1a757d118f/6/5/6547nina.jpg"]Totós [/URL]também podem ser pedaços de cabelo presos.


----------



## fernandobn97007

totó no futebol que dizer chute fraco, talvez o jogo "Futebol totó" tenha o nome de totó por isso, mera especulação.


----------



## Vanda

Ahhh!!! Boa ideia, Fernando! 
Desta vez vocês ganharam da gente, Alent. Nós é que sempre gostamos de informalizar tudo, dessa vez fomos no literal! Que pena!


----------



## GamblingCamel

fernandobn97007 said:


> totó no futebol que dizer chute fraco


 Também já ví "totozinho."

Com calma e tranquilidade, ameaçou um chute forte, quando na verdade, apenas deu _um totozinho_ de mestre na jabulani, indo a redonda de mansinho.


----------

